# TiVo Edge ODT



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Had three Bolts die due to drive failure. After the first, I kept the Bolt on top of two 120MM fans. This reduced the ODT from 60 to low 50s. My new Edge, also sitting on these fans with CableCARD cover removed is running at 38°-40° ODT, which I'm happy about. 

Doesn't look as if the Edge was designed with optimal venting/cooling, but it's running 15°-20° cooler.


----------

